# 400hp on obd1 2.0 8v :)?



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

ive heard people make that sort of power with that motor...how....


the goal is now 290whp. too broke for 400 lol


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

fully forged internals, massive amount of porting, and the most important object... a BFT


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

no "massive" porting needed. but BFT (BIG F'n TURBO for you newbs) yes.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

But what's a BFT?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Definitely possible.....now try 520whp on leaded gas. Now that's a feat.

Sad thing is Q is probably gonna hit 400 before I will.


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

how much money does 400whp cost lol! im very curious, i might wanna join this crowd. but im still very naive so im gnna need some patient people.one of the dumbest questions i do have, ive asked it before on q's thread. will it matter that i have a 2.25" exhaust? im used to 3" exhausts on subaru's. to me i dont see a 2.25" exhaust being a problem though. am i wrong to think that way? i dont see a jetta needing a 3 inch exhaust

am i gnna need a machine shop for anything?


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

TrueNoob said:


> how much money does 400whp cost lol! im very curious, i might wanna join this crowd. but im still very naive so im gnna need some patient people.one of the dumbest questions i do have, ive asked it before on q's thread. will it matter that i have a 2.25" exhaust? im used to 3" exhausts on subaru's. to me i dont see a 2.25" exhaust being a problem though. am i wrong to think that way? i dont see a jetta needing a 3 inch exhaust




and where can i buy a cheap 2.0 bottom end? this car is my daily!!!     lol lol. not for long though, but i still want a spare motor

i do know where i can get a obd2 aba for cheap. does it matter? i hear obd2 has more problems though'? as far as tuning?

sorry for the double post


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

there's engine classifieds in a part off this website, also try the junkyard

for 400 hp your gonna want a 3 inch exhaust


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

mrbatavus said:


> there's engine classifieds in a part off this website, also try the junkyard
> 
> for 400 hp your gonna want a 3 inch exhaust


damn, so i kinda wasted money on this exhaust and cat..... not really, the whole stock one was rotted out... ahhhh oh well


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

400 hp on a 8v

standalone 
Large turbo
Manifolds(nice ones)
bunch of ****(Cam,well put together)
probably in the 35psi range on boost too

You can keep it stock (internals wise)

Stock piston are maxed 550
and rods break at like 400 and some change


Get a 16v head and make it on 20


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> 400 hp on a 8v
> 
> standalone
> Large turbo
> ...


hmmmm, the rod part worries me. i would want to change them, tbut then i would have to get some machining done wouldnt i? if there is some place in ct that doesnt cost so much to machine the block then that would not be a concern to me


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Daskoupe said:


> 400 hp on a 8v
> 
> standalone
> Large turbo
> ...


You definitely can't make 400whp with stock internals....not even by tuning out the torque. My #3 rod saw daylight well before 400whp on the first motor.

I'd like to see a stock 16v making 400whp on 20psi (assuming we're talking about running pump gas).....Now 360whp I can believe (turbo dependent).


----------



## unc1185 (Dec 20, 2008)

Now, you have a motor that will blow your unmodified tranny :laugh:

and hell to the no on stock internals.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

PBWB said:


> I'd like to see a stock 16v making 400whp on 20psi (assuming we're talking about running pump gas).....


talk to sp_golf


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

if you get a nice obd1 motor the cranks are forged but you will want to beef up the rods and pistons not to mention one hell of a head gasket to contain 30 plus psi like you guys are talking about


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

all i know is what jakrabbit and a few other people know


we all know rods are the weak point

salsa made into the 300whp on stock everything

But some people get lucky and there rods last.
But now that i think about why gamble with old parts.If you going for 400whp on the motor do it right


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Daskoupe said:


> all i know is what jakrabbit and a few other people know
> 
> 
> If you going for 400whp on the motor do it right



A Men Brother.......ill try and toss you a cost estimate here



400 well done?....i call id expect to be in the 7-10k range including dyno time and thats assuming you do all the dis assembly/ assembly you have to make the DP and IC piping etc


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

yea any turbo setup without block work roars passed the 5k mark really fast


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

deamm, i dont know if i can pay to play for this one. what can i possibly make with stock internals, with headwork and a tune?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

290whp for sure


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> 290whp for sure


still good for me! what would this consist of? smaller turbo, 288 cam? maybe i can keep my 2.25 exhaust ?  lifters retainer springs...

will i have to touch the fuel system? ecu change?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

T3/T4 50 trim,holset hw35

270 cam

shortrunner

3inch exhaust

C2 
#42's
head spacer
head studs


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

damn, so i really wasted money on this whole exhaust... that kinda blows. what for e manage?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

TrueNoob said:


> damn, so i really wasted money on this whole exhaust... that kinda blows. what for e manage?


www.c2motorsports.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

vdubbugman53 said:


> www.c2motorsports.com


not for that much HP.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> not for that much HP.


Not for 400whp......but people have ran 25psi on c2 software without incident.....and that on a stock motor with a 57 trim is a guaranteed 290whp.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> Not for 400whp......but people have ran 25psi on c2 software without incident.....and that on a stock motor with a 57 trim is a guaranteed 290whp.


this thread is about 400hp...not 290


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> this thread is about 400hp...not 290


Nice try Q....now scroll up and read where the convo turned to "what does making 290whp consist of?"

And a  right back at ya.


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

ya sorry Q, i learned that im too broke for 400whp:laugh:


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

TrueNoob said:


> ya sorry Q, i learned that im too broke for 400whp:laugh:


 i dont think i could make much power with just head work, headers, intake, and maybe some other things... injectors... what would be most NA with stock bottom end?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

could always throw 8 more valves at it


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

elRey said:


> could always throw 8 more valves at it


ya, i could. i just like the challenge of a 8v.  i dunno... call me stupid i guess lol. i love to experiment and do the unexcpected


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

TrueNoob said:


> i dont think i could make much power with just head work, headers, intake, and maybe some other things... injectors... what would be most NA with stock bottom end?


just boost the damn thing for 3k


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> just boost the damn thing for 3k


 inspiring words  I think I will just boost it!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

TrueNoob said:


> what would be most NA with stock bottom end?


 The MOST? I'd say around 185 with a counter flow head revving to 10k or so.




TrueNoob said:


> ya, i could. i just like the challenge of a 8v.  i dunno... call me stupid i guess lol. i love to experiment and do the unexcpected


 NOW you're startin out as I did.....except I've owned nothing but 8v cars since. :what:


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

PBWB said:


> The MOST? I'd say around 185 with a counter flow head revving to 10k or so.
> 
> 
> 
> NOW you're startin out as I did.....except I've owned nothing but 8v cars since. :what:


im leaving it an 8v. why cant i find any 3 inch exhaust for this


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

gotta have one made.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

See if these guys are still doing them. Full 3" exhaust Manifold Back available, stainless or aluminized. Looks good. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4498743


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Zorba2.0 said:


> See if these guys are still doing them. Full 3" exhaust Manifold Back available, stainless or aluminized. Looks good. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4498743


I know these guys, they're local for me.....haven't got up with them to see if they're still doin the exhaust thing or not but that sound clip of the VRT is my buddy Tim's car--and OH it's so nasty!


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

The exhaust isnt that important 

lol at least not till you get all the other "small things" you need like the turbuh, manifolds, Intercooler, piping, connectors, injectors, fuel pressure regulator, engine management, nuts and bolts, and above all... lots of time and preferably something else to drive while your building it.

GL keep us posted on your build. the 8 Valve community is a very helpful one. :thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

there was a guy with a mk1 rabbit that had a 560ish hp aba.... i seen it on youtube


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

TrueNoob said:


> i dont think i could make much power with just head work, headers, intake, and maybe some other things... injectors... what would be most NA with stock bottom end?


dont even bother with n/a on a 8v you will break the bank before you can say fast

3k on a turbo system can take you there


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

ok all the NA talk needs to leave...this is the 400hp post...NA aint happening.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

vento86 said:


> there was a guy with a mk1 rabbit that had a 560ish hp aba.... i seen it on youtube


I called him about his car a few months ago......Nifty stuff goin on in his car.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Details? And I couldn't find the vid on youtube.I bet that car had a lot of traction problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

vento86 said:


> Details? And I couldn't find the vid on youtube.I bet that car had a lot of traction problems.


just google: black sheep performance vegas


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

TrueNoob said:


> how much money does 400whp cost lol!
> 
> am i gnna need a machine shop for anything?



I am pretty sure I seen 400whp on ebay. 

Yes you are going to need to do some machine shop work.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Scurvy Bandit said:


> I am pretty sure I seen 400whp on ebay.
> 
> Yes you are going to need to do some machine shop work.


No work
new rods new pistons hone block add turbo turn boost up[
oops forgot add cam and valve springs....
throw stock trans in the nearest river
and stand alone is your best friend..call Lugtronic for plug and play fun
Not that I know anything about 8vts' or anything


----------



## bigtony018 (Jul 30, 2009)

I dont know if this is the mk1 you guys talking bout but this mk1 is fast


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Sucks to be those two, They just got beat by a car that cost 10% of what they cost...


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

hey all, i need some help. i got an epic ticking noise and i need to get rid of it. i think its valve tap. it used to just happen every now and then, that was 2 days ago. the problem started about 1 week ago. i had the head gasket changed, i did an oil change to 10w-40 vs whatever was in the car after the repair, it kept setting off the oil light and i got valve noise. so 10w-40 did the trick and then a day later, i would get valve noise again every now and then. usually when im in the higher rpm range. but it would go right back to quiet shortly after. now i added an additive to get ridd of the noise, and i have the valve noise ALL the time and after some time the oil light keeps going off almost every 30 seconds until i rev the motor up. im thinking maybe use a thicker oil? but what kind of damage could already be cuase? should i just change the head?

this car is the car that is suppposed to turn into the 400hp car, but if this problem is here then im not sure. i cant just buy a head now, so i atleast need some sort of a fix for until i start putting some serious power down,.


please help and thank you!

i know i have another thread, but no one is really answering, so i figured the people who know will look at my 400hp thread and have a good answer to my issue  thanks again!


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

put a pressure gauge on the shiz and watch it.. then tell us what your readings are. my oil pump took a crap and did the same thing


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

vento86 said:


> put a pressure gauge on the shiz and watch it.. then tell us what your readings are. my oil pump took a crap and did the same thing


i changed my oil pump not to long ago though. its an autozone one though.. i just changed my oil to 10-40 synthetic. seems to be running perfect noe. on its 2nd day with no noise. i drove it nicely and i beat the snot out of it and its holding up!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

bigtony018 said:


> I dont know if this is the mk1 you guys talking bout but this mk1 is fast


That car is/was a 16v turbo-- from France iirc.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

300wtq is where the stock pistons start to rip out wristpins-- the weakest link in a stock bottom end. 400 whp is totally possible on crossflow 8v without too much trouble.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Mark Morris said:


> 300wtq is where the stock pistons start to rip out wristpins-- the weakest link in a stock bottom end. 400 whp is totally possible on crossflow 8v without too much trouble.


I had good luck with my previous C2 setup. Car was overheating at the time and still pulled out 261whp/298wtq.....In it's prime I'm guessing it was around 15 or so more wtq and hp, but good nothing broke none the less!

edit: Another plus is the ability to tune out torque (which arguably breaks more ish than hp).....Gotta love standalone.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

300 wtq is obviously approximate, but it's pretty accurate. All this is done on used/ junkyard bottom ends, different cams & turbos, driving styles etc, so there are many variables at work-- but like I said, when you get around there the clock starts ticking on stock pistons.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

I wasn't disputing ya Mark, I bow to you on the daily yO.


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

so i got a new head. 8v of course. Mine was warped. Gnna put a 277 cam in it, later on i anna rebuild the bottom end. Maybe deck the head? And then a bft, a bmft but before i do the bottom end, im gnna have to find another car. what is good, great set of rods and pistons. I want it to be able to withstand well over 400 hp. I wanna build a 600hp capable car so i can run 400


----------

